# How does network kernel modules get loaded?

## fpemud

I see the network protocol can be configured as module in menuconfig, like ipv6, net filter, etc.

For the device driver, I know the kernel sends events to udev when probing PCI bus, udev loads the module.

But if i compile network protocol as module, who is in charge to load them?

like if I compile ipv6 as module, when running dhcpcd(with ipv6 support), will dhcpcd load the ipv6 module and acquire a ipv6 addr?

or is there a central program like udev is in charge to load them?

----------

## MacGyver031

It depends on the module. I have seen that 8012q (VLAN) module seems to load automatically on one system, while on the other I have to load it "manually".

So to be sure, you should put all modules into /etc/conf.d/modules to get them loaded and work without any flaw.

----------

